# Big Reds in the Big Easy?



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

November through March is prime time!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Capt. Greg Dini....period!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Are you bringing a boat?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Capt. Greg Dini....period!


Dini is good, but there are a lot of good fly fishing guides in NOLA..  Besides, he horns in on all my tarpon spots from Little Gasparilla to Pine Island during the month of May...  J/K

That being said, I'll be fishing with G.D. Feb 15th and 16th, 2013..  He put me on a 36lb redfish on my 8wt. 2 years ago..  It was choice!

Gregg Arnold is also very good.

Call the Uptown Angler in NOLA and they will set you up with a great guide. Ph# (504) 529-3597


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

please support our resident Louisiana Guides rather than the seasonal out of state folk who invade our marsh each fall.

Any of these guides will exceed your expectations:
Gary Taylor
Alec Griffin
Miles LaRose
Blaine Townsend
Rich Waldner


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I will not be bringing a boat there. Going to fly in from Tampa and plan on fishing 2-3 full days.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Have heard good things about Bryan Carter. Also a local.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> please support our resident Louisiana Guides rather than the seasonal out of state folk who invade our marsh each fall.
> 
> Any of these guides will exceed your expectations:
> Gary Taylor
> ...


Greg Dini lives in Louisiana... So does Gregg Arnold... Who is "invading" the marsh?

I'm sure each guide you listed is very good.. No disrespect meant...


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yep I am aware..good guys no doubt. Since they were already suggested in an earlier post, I didn't feel the need to mention them.

"tight lines"


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

x2 for Gary Taylor...mellow guy who knows where to find fish.

http://fishlcba.com/charter_captain/capt-gary-taylor_285.html


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> x2 for Gary Taylor...mellow guy who knows where to find fish.
> 
> http://fishlcba.com/charter_captain/capt-gary-taylor_285.html


Al Keller is very good also, lives in New Orleans.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like I have a lot of research to do.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going to "PM" you my phone number. I made this trip in 2010 and will be going back in February, 2013.

I'd be happy to tell you how we made travel arrangements, found a guide and the areas we fished.

Bob


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Bob. I'm gonna try to call this afternoon if that's ok. I hate interrupting someone's sunday


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Just came back from LA with some monster reds with Capt. Nick Sassic out of Prt Surphul area and venice. He is not a local but sures know the area and will go were no other captains will even think of going and will pull you around for giant reds one after the other. Just be sure to have your casting on a 100%
His web
Mosquitolagoononfly.com
1(386)479-3429

See my post 
2012 LA 

No matter what capt. you decided have fun.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

I fished 2 full days with one of dini's stable of guides in November. Sent $200 deposit to capt Dini. Fished out of hopedale. Had reasonably clean water and good sun. Never got a shot ahead of the skiff in the 2 days! T he few shots I did get we're all behind the boat with fish going away. Obviously I was VERY disappointed! Yeah, I know...it's fishing. I come to learn that capt.D keeps the deposit, my guide only got $475 for each day. Don't like that arrangement and won't use their service again.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> I fished 2 full days with one of dini's stable of guides in November. Sent $200 deposit to capt Dini. Fished out of hopedale. Had reasonably clean water and good sun. Never got a shot ahead of the skiff in the 2 days! T he few shots I did get we're all behind the boat with fish going away. Obviously I was VERY disappointed! Yeah, I know...it's fishing. I come to learn that capt.D keeps the deposit, my guide only got $475 for each day. Don't like that arrangement and won't use their service again.



Well that sucks because November was on fire around here. Sorry that your trip went that way. I Tried to book a big name guide in keys couple years ago and he tried to farm it out to someone I couldn't find much info on. Had to decline that.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah. I don't like to be farmed out to someone else. I'll keep researching for a few more weeks. Just want to be put on some fish. With the amount of money that is required per day to book a guide I expect to have lots of chances. If I mess the chance up then that's one me.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

yep that's a shame..This is the first season for many of the out of state guides running around the marsh...scary thought.


----------



## mediumheavyaction (Jan 26, 2012)

I am also a local guide here in Nola. I live here year round and would love the opportunity to put you on some fish. As far as Dini goes, he is one of the best guides we have here and the guides he associates with are all accomplished guides, me included. Every person's expectations are gonna be different and it is hard to please every person. If you are looking to book a trip here I would suggest you practice casting and understand that the reputation this fishery has can give an angler a false idea of what to expect. Our water can be stained so seeing fish can be difficult. Most shots here will be close and need to be made quickly. Lastly, Louisiana marshes have big fish but they can be few and far between and are not too tolerant of lots of false casting and movement. I am not trying to undermine the early post saying they were disappointed, I just wanted to give a guides perspective. If you would like to look at my site to see what I'm about I would be honored. 

Capt. Lucas

Lowtidecharters.com


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Capt. Lucas, where are you located and where do you fish out of?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I just returned from LA yesterday after fishing 2 days. Friday was a personal best for me and my fishing partner with 30-35 redfish brought to the boat. Multiple doubles and 2 triples..

Saturday saw winds gusting up to 30mph and most of the marsh blown out and the water looked like a Yoo Hoo, but we still managed to find decent water and caught 5 reds before calling it quits around noon. Very, very windy and extremely difficult to cast flies. 

Already booked my trip for 2014


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I fish out of Houma (50 miles east of Nola) at least once a week. The below quote is right on. When the fish are feeding hard, you'll easily have shots at 50-100 or more fish a day. There are other days when it's like someone vaccumed the marsh and hid the fish somewhere else. If the water is the least bit dirty, like it normally is, fish will pop up right next to the boat. I've seen fish appear five feet off of the bow and swim past the boat, too close for a cast, and then spook from the pressure wave before they got far enough for me to present a fly to them.
To recap, when it on, it's epic, seriously truly epic, but when it's not, it makes you want to cry, or at least break a $700 fly rod over your knee.





















> I am also a local guide here in Nola. I live here year round and would love the opportunity to put you on some fish. As far as Dini goes, he is one of the best guides we have here and the guides he associates with are all accomplished guides, me included.  Every person's expectations are gonna be different and it is hard to please every person.  If you are looking to book a trip here I would suggest you practice casting and understand that the reputation this fishery has can give an angler a false idea of what to expect. Our water can be stained so seeing fish can be difficult. Most shots here will be close and need to be made quickly. Lastly, Louisiana marshes have big fish but they can be few and far between and are not too tolerant of lots of false casting and movement.  I am not trying to undermine the early post saying they were disappointed, I just wanted to give a guides perspective. If you would like to look at my site to see what I'm about I would be honored.
> 
> Capt. Lucas
> 
> Lowtidecharters.com


----------



## mediumheavyaction (Jan 26, 2012)

> Capt. Lucas, where are you located and where do you fish out of?


I live in Baton Rouge but fish out of Hopedale, La this time of year. I move a little further inland and west for the summer months. Most of my clients stay in the city of New Orleans and I pick them up at the hotel and bring them fishing. I will be featured on an upcoming Outdoor Channel show called Familiar Waters with Mike Pawlawski. This episode does a good job of depicting not only what can be possible but explains the fishery well in the process. I don't have a specific air date yet but I think it will be in June. If you have any other questions feel free to call me or email me. All my info is on my website.
lowtidecharters.com


----------

